# TV's Same old same old steriotypical portrait of anti-D's



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Talissa raised a very important point about some very serious side-effects of certain types of anti-d's and I totally agree that these are very frightening (including suicidal tendancies - I know, I tried to OD but am very much alive and well).However, we never ever hear the other side of the story do we. Hubby and I were gozzing a fairly decent TV drama about a group of Barristers (can't even remember its name, senior moment!!). But the main storyline was a very stereotypical murder where the bloke was on a new anti-D and had manical tendancies. Yes, this can happen but I think its also pertinent to remember millions and millions of us all over the world ARE ALIVE AND WELL THANKS LARGELY TO THE MEDICATIONS WE ARE TAKING!!! We never hear the other side of the story do we!!There, serious point of the day, off to stick and glue with some 5-6 year olds now.See yaSue


----------

